# OG PHX GOLD M25 CHEATER AMP



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

Phoenix Gold M25 OG Cheater Amp Free s H Buy It Now Classic | eBay


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like **** and way too expensive, plus its a first gen. with attached power and ground wires. Nah

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

No ****, I sold my minty M25 (second gen) that had the caps replaced and BurrBrown op amps for 125.00, buyer got heck of a deal because that same week I saw a minty M25 sell on ebay for over 150.00 and am pretty sure it had the original leaky caps.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

[

QUOTE=TrickyRicky;1961795]No ****, I sold my minty M25 (second gen) that had the caps replaced and BurrBrown op amps for 125.00, buyer got heck of a deal because that same week I saw a minty M25 sell on ebay for over 150.00 and am pretty sure it had the original leaky caps.[/QUOTE]

I need to send you my mint M25 for a cap replacement and opamp upgrade.

Original box, paperwork and packaging, worth it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

TrickyRicky said:


> No ****, I sold my minty M25 (second gen) that had the caps replaced and BurrBrown op amps for 125.00, buyer got heck of a deal because that same week I saw a minty M25 sell on ebay for over 150.00 and am pretty sure it had the original leaky caps.


hmmm well you gave your amp away? they are going for over 200 now used

Phoenix Gold M25 Amp Amplifier 2 x 25 Watts per Channel | eBay

vintage goes up in price not down, a 1st gen sells because it's 1st gen to a collector not because of how the power cables are? thats likes saying a 1st gen vett is worth less than a later gen.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Seller also has 3 negatives within the past 12 months -- all for other amps.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> [
> 
> QUOTE=TrickyRicky;1961795]No ****, I sold my minty M25 (second gen) that had the caps replaced and BurrBrown op amps for 125.00, buyer got heck of a deal because that same week I saw a minty M25 sell on ebay for over 150.00 and am pretty sure it had the original leaky caps.


I need to send you my mint M25 for a cap replacement and opamp upgrade.

Original box, paperwork and packaging, worth it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

Definitely worth it and its not as much as you would think...its almost equaled as what the post service will cost to send it and have it returned. Send me a PM and I'll give you the details.



As far as me giving it away, well you can say that if you wish but I know it went to a good owner (who happened to have a M25 and sent it to me just for the op amp mod since he had already taken care of the caps) so I shipped both amps to give together.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

CRUNK said:


> hmmm well you gave your amp away? they are going for over 200 now used
> 
> Phoenix Gold M25 Amp Amplifier 2 x 25 Watts per Channel | eBay
> 
> vintage goes up in price not down, a 1st gen sells because it's 1st gen to a collector not because of how the power cables are? thats likes saying a 1st gen vett is worth less than a later gen.


Really anything is only ultimately worth what someone is willing to pay for it. I had a first gen, most people don't like the fixed cords. As far as collectors items, that is NOT one in its current condition. A first gen vette all beat up with a ****ty paint job is worth something but not as much as a clean one.

I paid $175 shipped for the M25 in the picture....only marks on it are little circles around the mounting holes. It has what collectors are after also, original box and paperwork are always a big plus.

Good luck...maybe someone will pay what you are asking on flea bay, but not on this forum.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

wow nothing wrong with the cords nor the amp, i sell vintage all the time people do have money, most that complain don't, the price goes up with time as they get harder and harder to find many will pay $100 just for parts non working. orion red 225 hcca + brings in bucks not even working same time frame


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

kkreit01 said:


> Seller also has 3 negatives within the past 12 months -- all for other amps.


that alone kills the deal for me. Not even so much as the negative as much as how he handled it. Doesnt even try to help, immediately blames the customer for the problem.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Looks like **** and way too expensive, plus its a first gen. with attached power and ground wires. Nah
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



ive never seen that model with wires attached


but I have seen some crazy prices for PG amps lately.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

CRUNK said:


> wow nothing wrong with the cords nor the amp, i sell vintage all the time people do have money, most that complain don't, the price goes up with time as they get harder and harder to find many will pay $100 just for parts non working. orion red 225 hcca + brings in bucks not even working same time frame



I will say that PG amps listed on ebay are usually not nearly the same in quantity as any other big brand legend. 

but I dont know for sure that means they should get some of the prices I have seen lately.


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

minbari said:


> that alone kills the deal for me. Not even so much as the negative as much as how he handled it. Doesnt even try to help, immediately blames the customer for the problem.


??? dude thats ebay 3 in 12 months out of hundreds of amps sold and almost 700rating get real : ( i guess you never worked in a car audio store? or had people scam you? the seller cannot do anything about feedback on ebay only leave a small remark, in a shop we could have 3 amps a week come back not 3 in 12months gezzzz


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, it depends on who's selling. The second owner who had it working in the car for 10 years and just wants to get rid of that "old amp" now that he's having a family or a collector who bought it from that second owner and knows what it is and what it's worth.

I picked up a working 1st gen M25, condition 6.5-7/10, for $30 locally a month ago. Someone else is selling a couple unnamed things (crappy sub, box, 6x9s, two amps) including, seen from the pictures, a working M50 at $120 for the lot and another one has a butt-ugly purple painted M44 in working order he'll probably let go for $100-$150.

I suggest you look local for O/S amps, many people don't know what they're selling. I've even found a PAIR of minty Lanzar Opti 6200's in the original boxes for $175, local pickup only. I might pick them up but the timing isn't right. :mean:

Not pissing on anyone's parade I hope, just suggesting to look where the knowledge isn't there - local paper ads, craigslist, etc... It's a Gold mine, literally! :laugh:


----------

